# Good food chopper recommendation?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I've tried a bunch of different food choppers for Pig's kibble but each one only lasts about a month because the blades keep getting damaged. Are there any choppers/grinders out there that are actually durable? But also one that won't turn 1/2 the kibble into powder.

Maybe something like this? http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...accessories_&gclid=CLuUg6KjiroCFUfZQgodomEAew


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

How much are you chopping? A plain old mortar and pestle will crush kibble right quick. That's what I use. It isn't necessary to grind the kibble; a quick crush will break it up without creating much powder.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/mortar-pestle.jpg

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/mortar-pestle-b.jpg
............................................................................

When I was still feeding dry kibble I quartered kibble with a small blade. That way I could still do a count in the morning and log her consumption.

http://serenebreezes.com/Sophies-pictures/quarter-kibble.jpg


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! I always wanted an excuse to get a cute little mortar and pestle.


----------



## Marcia12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Well, I'd like to recommend these few choppers for you; my mum bought one last month and it's really working for us. https://itday.com/kitchen/top-6- best-onion- chopper-review- ultimate-guide- buyers/ You guys can see it on this above link!


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Please refrain from posting on old threads!


----------

